# new cost to import a car



## MJB5293

went on the 7th of july and the cost for my car was $300 i paid in cash as i had us dollars 
if i do not return by the 7th of July 2012 i fofit the money and have to pay again 

i gave them my fm2 they looked at it like they had never seen the card. i do not know how i will get a new one by that date and get back to larado 

what a mess


----------



## sparks

The permit should be good for the life of your current visa, not one year. You should be able to go to a local Aduana office within 15 days of your visa renewal, fill out a form, and have your 'security deposit' carried over


----------



## RVGRINGO

That's true. You have 15 days to inform Aduana of a change of status.
However, I have no idea what would happen if we drove our car out of Mexico, had the sticker removed and receipted, then returned. We would probably have to pay the new fee, but it would seem that they're going to need to develop a system to keep rolling over the deposit for those who are residents with visas. Another concern is the method of payment and refund; what happens if you lose the original credit card? What happens if you leave for a day of shopping, had paid cash but they delay in refunding it? Will you be expected to pay again, and again? Border agents will tell you to just keep your sticker, but they don't know the consequences if a car can't be brought back and has to be replaced. Lots of 'catch-22' possibilities.


----------



## joaquinx

sparks said:


> The permit should be good for the life of your current visa, not one year. You should be able to go to a local Aduana office within 15 days of your visa renewal, fill out a form, and have your 'security deposit' carried over


Local Aduana Office? Are they located, say, in Melaque, Jalisco or in San Miguel Allende? Or do we have to go to the border or the nearest port?


----------



## RVGRINGO

I believe that there are INM offices in each state capital, as well as ports, international airports and at the border. However, airport and border offices are not 'full service' offices and cannot change your INM status, address, etc. 
We also have an office in Chapala and I think there is a full service office in Puerto Vallarta. Not all of these offices are shown on the INM website, so call the nearest one shown and ask if there is one closer to you:
Oficinas y Horarios - Instituto Nacional de Migración


----------



## ExpatTiff

I am confused. I came in on an FMM, went back to the border several times to renew my car permit because I had such a hard time receiving my work visa, now I have my FM2, and I was just assuming, after reading on the internet several places, that my permit would remain valid as long as my Visa does. I received my FM2 in February 2011, and have not reported anything to aduana about the change in status for my car permit. My car permit expired in June and I paid by CC, so I am not worried about receiving a deposit back. Could this be a real problem? Does anyone know what I should do? Thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO

ExpatTiff,
Your car is OK. The new fees became effective June 11th. However, If you leave with your car, you'll get the sticker removed and receipted, for safety purposes, and have to pay a deposit upon your return. Then, the fun begins. We don't know if you have to notify Aduana that you have a visa, but it seems likely. Then, my guess is that you'll have to notify them at each renewal. I expect a lot of confusion and a lot of 'lost fees', especially if one were to lose a credit card and have it replaced.
Here's the website that answers some of those questions:
http://www.aduanas.sat.gob.mx/aduana_mexico/2008/vehiculos/141_20885.html


----------



## ExpatTiff

RVGRINGO said:


> ExpatTiff,
> Your car is OK. The new fees became effective June 11th. However, If you leave with your car, you'll get the sticker removed and receipted, for safety purposes, and have to pay a deposit upon your return. Then, the fun begins. We don't know if you have to notify Aduana that you have a visa, but it seems likely. Then, my guess is that you'll have to notify them at each renewal. I expect a lot of confusion and a lot of 'lost fees', especially if one were to lose a credit card and have it replaced.


Wow! Thank you so much, when I was reading this blog, I started having heart palpitations! It seems like somethings are just so unclear. Thank goodness for sites like these! And thank you for your quick reply!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Translation of the site posted above:


NEW RULES FOR IMPORT PERMIT PROCESS OF VEHICLES

These amendments came into force on June 11, 2011

If you apply for a temporary import permit, take into account:
The cost of processing the permit for your vehicle is $44 dollars plus tax, whether at the border, consulate or via internet.

In all cases, regardless of payment by cash or credit card, you must provide a guarantee for payment of taxes that may be caused by the failure to return the vehicle, or by the commission of offenses under applicable law; the deposit varies by vehicle model year, according to the following table:

Model-year vehicle warranty Amount in U.S. dollars
2007 and later $400
2001-2006 $300
2000 and earlier $200

If you return your vehicle before the permit expires, the warranty will be effective, even if you've made payment by credit card.

Prior to the issuance of the temporary import permit, BANJERCITO will consult to ensure that your vehicle does not have a report of theft or accident, or is restricted or prohibited for use in the United States or Canada. If this query indicates that the vehicle has a report, for the reasons outlined above, it may not be temporarily imported.

At the time of processing your temporary import permit, it is your responsibility to verify the correct and proper recording of data, such as make, model, serial number and vehicle age.

If you are a foreigner with migratory status of immigrant or nonimmigrant annuitant, the validity of your permit will be equal to the life of your immigration status, extensions and endorsements, as long as there is continuity in them. Note that you must submit a notice to the customs authority within 15 days following the authorizing of the extension, enlargement, endorsement or change in immigration status, to the effect that the guarantee is made that continues your permission.

If your vehicle was stolen or had an accident in Mexico or the United States, or was sold or traded in the U.S. or Canada, the cancellation process must be made by applying to the Central Administration of Customs' Operation which is located at the following address:

Avenida Hidalgo No. 77, Module IV, First Floor,
Col. Guerrero, Delegación Cuauhtémoc, C.P. 06300, Mexico, D.F.

For more in formation call INFOSAT (01 800 46 36 728 from the United States and
Canada 1877 44 88 728 24 hours) or email [email protected]


----------



## RVGRINGO

My post on the location of INM offices really has nothing to do with importing cars through Aduana, but it might indicate that you could possibly find Aduana offices in some of those major cities, particularly at international airports and seaports.


----------



## sparks

joaquinx said:


> Local Aduana Office? Are they located, say, in Melaque, Jalisco or in San Miguel Allende? Or do we have to go to the border or the nearest port?


We would have to go to Manzanillo that has a very large Aduana office (an hour away) and is a large seaport. The Manzanillo airport is closer but the office is small so don't think I'd waste my time there ... at least until this new system is worked out.

Sounds like you came in before the REAL cash deposit ... so like me you have no problems unless you drive across the border and get a new sticker


----------



## MJB5293

*help explain this*

can someone explain #5 of the new rules 

If you are a foreigner with migratory status of immigrant or nonimmigrant annuitant, the validity of your permit will be equal to the life of your immigration status, extensions and endorsements, as long as there is continuity in them. Note that you must submit a notice to the customs authority within 15 days following the authorizing of the extension, enlargement, endorsement or change in immigration status, to the effect that the guarantee is made that continues your permission.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you are 'inmigrante rentista' or 'no inmigrante rentista' your vehicle permit remains valid so long as you continue that status (both of which will be changed later this year) by renewing as required. If you change your status, you must notify Aduana and that will probably be required on your next renewal, as everyone will change status to a 'tarjeta de residencia' with the appropriate characteristic to your situation.


----------



## sparks

Your permit is tied to the life of your visa including extensions


----------



## MJB5293

*i dont think so*

the lady boss at the laredo office was very infatic that i had to return by july 4th or loose the $300 i do not know what to do


----------



## RVGRINGO

A lot of immigration and customs officials fail to understand the laws that they operate under. You will do well to read those that apply to you, understand them and be prepared to 'assist' the next official you need to deal with. Of course, that takes some tact, smiles, handshakes and patience. If it turns into an argument, you lose.
Welcome to Mexico!


----------



## FHBOY

*A Stupid Question*

Please pardon this question, but altho I have been on this forum for over a year, I seem to have many elementary questions. and still get confused.

What this thread is about is just bringing your US/Canadian vehicle across the border in Mexico and the fees that are involved, correct? This has nothing to do with "nationalizing" your imported vehicle when you do what we are doing and moving to Mexico to retire. That is an entirely different issue, correct?

This will impact on us when we move to Mexico. Do we sell our US cars in the US and then buy a car in Mexico when we arrive? Or do we bring our car (we are only keeping one) with us?

Thanks


----------



## sparks

FHBOY said:


> What this thread is about is just bringing your US/Canadian vehicle across the border in Mexico and the fees that are involved, correct? This has nothing to do with "nationalizing" your imported vehicle when you do what we are doing and moving to Mexico to retire. That is an entirely different issue, correct?
> 
> This will impact on us when we move to Mexico. Do we sell our US cars in the US and then buy a car in Mexico when we arrive? Or do we bring our car (we are only keeping one) with us?
> 
> Thanks


It's not about Nationalizing ... and buying a Mexican car is certainly an option


----------



## Solomon

In 2012, the tax on vehicles, the "Tenencia", will no longer be charged. The tax is currently from 3-19% of the vehicle's value per year.

Hopefully, this will make owning a Mexican-plated vehicle much more affordable. 

Another factor that makes Mexican plated vehicles cost so much is that many Mexican car owners keep their vehicles longer than car owners in the US or Canada, therefore the supply of used cars is small.


----------



## chicois8

Just remember that new cars cost a lot more in Mexico than in the USA, for instance I purchased a 2011 Subaru Outback AWD Limited Wagon in Burlingame California for $27,000, in Mexico the exact same car is $37,900.....


----------



## TamiJ

Ok, I have an FM3, and have problems with my Ca plated truck since day 1. First, it was impounded for 6 months (taken when my hubby was driving it because they first said the 6 month permit was no longer valid, then when I showed the PGR that I can have the vehicle with my FM3, they changed the problem to be that my husband isn't allowed to drive it, which it was) and I had to get a lawyer to help me get my truck back. We continue to get pulled over frequently. Mostly we are okay when we show our documents, but the last local officer informed us (I don't buy any of what he says though) that the federal law might allow us to have the truck here, but the state law doesn't (that doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me) and he can take the truck away. Under article 106 of the aduana, we are covered, but these guys don't know the laws, and technically only the aduana has legal right to take a foreign-plated vehicle, but it doesn't seem to stop them. Last week another teacher -friend of mine called in a panic, saying the police were trying to take her car away as well... Just an fyi..


----------



## Solomon

That is a good point, sometimes the police and other authorities are not as familiar with the laws that pertain to foreigners as the foreigners themselves. It never helps to get upset about this or lose your temper, even though they might not know the law, their supervisor (or his supervisor) will.


----------



## DennyDaddy

FHBoy...

You may be right about answers on a certain thread...and it spreads out to more than you asked...
But what I read is that when someone answers, they give you what they know and more.....
Then the more is picked up and a little is said about the more, which may be info you did not ask for! But it usually had a little different info someone else may need and so on.
If you need more straight answers and you did not get exac what you want, just ask again!
I like the small side tracks on the thread cause it may answer something others want, or me.
But I guess if it moves to far off subject something will be said.
I guess this is like Mexico also....sometimes everything is side tracked...

DD


----------



## Cebucats

Hey guys, I'm back on the forum. :clap2:

I have not given up on moving to Mexico. Many issues still remain unresolved, but I have been monitoring you guys for all the new rules and regulations on everything.

Now I have a car question.

When I do make the move if I bring my 2000 Ford Minivan it will cost US $200 dollars and I can now pay that with cash to save any CC hassles.

BUT, since I plan to retire to Mexico I will no longer have an address NOB for renewing van plates or even getting my OL renewed five years from now.

SO, now maybe someone can suggest what I should do to keep driving while retired in Mexico???

Should I keep my van or sell it here and pick one up there?

How hard will that be to buy one there and get it plated there?

Can I drive a Mexican plated van or car as a foreigner?

Will I be able to get a Mexican OL there?

(I was able to get a Philippines OL by just taking a written test, eye exam, and drug test when I lived 10 years in the Philippines.)

Provided I can figure out a way to get a retirement visa (whatever it may be called) with my small SSDI checks as proof of substantiating my lifestyle there, I will not need to go NOB for any reason.

What would work best with regards to these questions when operating a vehicle SOB??

David


----------



## conklinwh

You really have 3 choices with car:
-Maintain a US address and keep as temporary import
-Buy a Mexican car. I haven't done this but others have using the old FMT, FM3 & FM2. Key was to have an address in Mexico to register car and pay annual tax.
-Import your US car. It seems like these rules are also changing and as long as NAFTA built the costs could be much lower than in the past.

I don't have any idea on Mexican driver's license. Sorry


----------



## bigmutt

conklinwh said:


> -Import your US car. It seems like these rules are also changing and as long as NAFTA built the costs could be much lower than in the past.


I haven't been keeping track over the past 2 years or so of any changes to fully importing (Nationalizing) the U.S. built cars; you mention lower costs and NAFTA-built:
- have there been recent changes to Mexican law concerning this??

thanks!


----------



## FHBOY

DennyDaddy said:


> FHBoy...
> 
> You may be right about answers on a certain thread...and it spreads out to more than you asked...
> But what I read is that when someone answers, they give you what they know and more.....
> Then the more is picked up and a little is said about the more, which may be info you did not ask for! But it usually had a little different info someone else may need and so on.
> If you need more straight answers and you did not get exac what you want, just ask again!
> I like the small side tracks on the thread cause it may answer something others want, or me.
> But I guess if it moves to far off subject something will be said.
> I guess this is like Mexico also....sometimes everything is side tracked...
> 
> DD


I totally agree - it is what makes reading this forum every day a great challenge. When a question on one thing is posed, an answer given, then more questions come up and we gather more information. It seems that an "official" answer in Mexico [which can vary from municipality to municipality] is not easily obtained, so the input of anecdotal answers gives us a guide.

Keep on writing - BTW: to the moderators: I don't think it is possible, but can threads be cross referenced to see if there is further info given topic? I know it is a gargantuan task as this forum goes back so many years.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The OP should just come to Mexico, settle in and buy a car locally with proof of local address and visa. It will solve a lot of problems and be less expensive under the new rules.


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> Keep on writing - BTW: to the moderators: I don't think it is possible, but can threads be cross referenced to see if there is further info given topic? I know it is a gargantuan task as this forum goes back so many years.


There is a search box near the top of every page. If you click on "advanced search" you can provide more constraints on what you are looking for, in particular how far back you wish to go. That is the best way I know to look for further discussion of a topic.


----------



## FHBOY

*Automobile Brands*

Just for reference, what brands of vehicles are there in Mexico that are readily serviceable. For example I know Volvo is NOT one! Will someone post a list?
Thanks


----------



## tepetapan

FHBOY said:


> Just for reference, what brands of vehicles are there in Mexico that are readily serviceable. For example I know Volvo is NOT one! Will someone post a list?
> Thanks


 That would depend on where you live. In my area you are limited on 4 or 5 brands, 3 hours north it would cover 7 or 8 brands and in DF it would cover most anything. Volvo lists 7 dealer locations in Mexico.


----------



## FHBOY

*Reference Information Only*

Tetepan:
You're right about that. I will be moving to Lake Chapala area. When I was there I saw Nissans, Toyotas, Fords, Hondas and VW's. Are there any others? I have a Volvo and a Mercedes here in the States, neither of which I believe would be readily serviceable there. 

My retirement is still 18 months off, and we only want to have one car so it is not of critical importance at this time.

You see, when we move, it is the same questions: 
Drive one of the existing cars to Mexico and "nationalize" it
Sell the cars here, buy one car here that is easier to maintain there and nationalize it. 
Sell the cars here, take the money and buy a car in Mexico.

BTW - does anyone know if hybrids are available in Mexico?


----------



## chicois8

Here is a list of cars that can be bought or repaired in Mexico:
Cars in Mexico - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## FHBOY

Thanks


----------



## tepetapan

It looks like there is one or two Volvo dealers in Guadalejara and they are a great car... plus a Mercedes dealer. They both may be a bit flashy for Mexico but if there are dealers there are cars. Something a bit more mainstream might pay dividends in many ways. 
Driving around the side streets of Guadalajara in search of a renowned cheese shop may not be as much fun in a Volvo as it would in a VW.
I would buy a car in Mexico, get to know the dealer and service manager and have something with local plates. In the long term I think it would be the least expensive option and less problematic.


----------



## FHBOY

*Not going for Flash*

LOCATION: Baltimore, MD

Agreed - I was looking for a Nissan or VW, Toytoa or even, heaven forbid, a Ford. You see I am retiring to Mexico to get away from that part of my life also, and simplify my life to an earlier age.


----------



## joebetoblame

I am looking to bring over a Toyota temporarily for now...but is 6 months the longest you can import temporarily?


----------



## chicois8

joebetoblame said:


> I am looking to bring over a Toyota temporarily for now...but is 6 months the longest you can import temporarily?


Yes if you are on an FMM tourist card 180 days not 6 months, longer with an FM3...


----------



## mbaietti

ExpatTiff said:


> I am confused. I came in on an FMM, went back to the border several times to renew my car permit because I had such a hard time receiving my work visa, now I have my FM2, and I was just assuming, after reading on the internet several places, that my permit would remain valid as long as my Visa does. I received my FM2 in February 2011, and have not reported anything to aduana about the change in status for my car permit. My car permit expired in June and I paid by CC, so I am not worried about receiving a deposit back. Could this be a real problem? Does anyone know what I should do? Thank you.


I understand from my lawyer who does all my immigration work, that a holder of an FM2 is not allowed to have a foreign-plated vehicle. If so, you will need to permanently import your vehicle, get Mexican license plates,etc.


----------



## pappabee

mbaietti said:


> I understand from my lawyer who does all my immigration work, that a holder of an FM2 is not allowed to have a foreign-plated vehicle. If so, you will need to permanently import your vehicle, get Mexican license plates,etc.


Please take note: The FM2, FMM and FM3 designations are all changed but since we're talking about the past I'll stick with them for now. 

The FMM was a 180 day visa and will allow you to import a vehicle for that length of time. The FM2 was an annual visa and can be renewed within Mexico year by year. Your vehicle import license is valid for the same amount of time and will be renewed automatically with your FM2.

The FM3 was a resident visa and renewable each year but under the FM3 you were not permitted to own a foreign plated vehicle.

As is typical with Mexico there are a few exceptions to this but it's basically standard. NOW everything has changed and we should know the who, what, why and how within the next few months.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Wrong information sure does add to the confusion.
The FMM is a multi-purpose permit. It does allow for temporary importation of a vehicle for up to 180 days. It is not renewable in Mexico and one may not leave a vehicle in Mexico and depart by other means with only an FMM permit.
The FM3 and FM2 designations have been obsolete for over a year.
The FM3 became 'no inmigrante' and is a temporary residence visa allowing you to come and go, with or without your vehicle. It was renewable each year.
The FM2 was a higher status, leading to 'inmigrado' status in five years. I had restrictions on how long you could be out of Mexico and, if working with permission, prohibited a foreign registered car.
The FM3 and FM2 no longer exist in any form.
Their replacements, No Inimigrante and Inmigrante visas, were merged by law signed on May 24th, 2011. As soon as the implementation rules are written (by November), they will be called 'Tarjetas de Residencia'. They will both be temporary residence visas (residente temporal) with the usual variety of characteristics; working, retired, etc.
For those who have resided in Mexico and otherwise qualify, the old 'Inmigrado' status (which previously came after 5 years on FM2 or Inmigrante) will become a 'Tarjeta de Residencia-Residente Permanente' and allow all rights except the vote and: No further renewals required.


----------



## Solomon

RVGRINGO said:


> The FM3 and FM2 no longer exist in any form.
> Their replacements, No Inimigrante and Inmigrante visas, were merged by law signed on May 24th, 2011. As soon as the implementation rules are written (by November), they will be called 'Tarjetas de Residencia'. They will both be temporary residence visas...


Be careful there. The FM3/No-Inmigrante, as we know it, falls more under the VISITOR classification than TEMPORARY RESIDENT.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Oops! You are absolutely correct. Thanks.
I'll sure be glad when the new rules and procedures are posted, so we can end the confusion; at least until they find a 'catch-22' that needs correcting.


----------



## pappabee

RVGRINGO said:


> Wrong information sure does add to the confusion.
> The FMM is a multi-purpose permit. It does allow for temporary importation of a vehicle for up to 180 days. It is not renewable in Mexico and one may not leave a vehicle in Mexico and depart by other means with only an FMM permit.
> The FM3 and FM2 designations have been obsolete for over a year.
> The FM3 became 'no inmigrante' and is a temporary residence visa allowing you to come and go, with or without your vehicle. It was renewable each year.
> The FM2 was a higher status, leading to 'inmigrado' status in five years. I had restrictions on how long you could be out of Mexico and, if working with permission, prohibited a foreign registered car.
> The FM3 and FM2 no longer exist in any form.
> Their replacements, No Inimigrante and Inmigrante visas, were merged by law signed on May 24th, 2011. As soon as the implementation rules are written (by November), they will be called 'Tarjetas de Residencia'. They will both be temporary residence visas (residente temporal) with the usual variety of characteristics; working, retired, etc.
> For those who have resided in Mexico and otherwise qualify, the old 'Inmigrado' status (which previously came after 5 years on FM2 or Inmigrante) will become a 'Tarjeta de Residencia-Residente Permanente' and allow all rights except the vote and: No further renewals required.


OOPS, just showing my age. Got the old FM2 and FM3 reversed. OP's question was which visa is needed to keep his foreign plated car. It's my understanding that under the old FM3 you were not allowed to own a foreign plated car. Is that not correct?


----------



## sparks

You can have a foreign plated car with either an OLD FM3/FM2. It's just if you go the immigration route (FM2), once you reach inmigrado you have to get rid of the car or nationalize it


----------



## RVGRINGO

Under the old FM3, you could have a foreign plated car, even if you had working permission.
Under the old FM2, you could have a foreign plated car, but not if you had working permission.
However, that will no longer matter after this fall, I suspect.
Also, Sparks; the term 'inmigrado' will only apply to those who already have it, and they may change to 'residente permanente' and get the new card, which will be issued this fall, instead of the old book.


----------



## mexliving

this new vehicle importtation fees is a racket


----------



## RVGRINGO

The fee is very reasonable. I think you mean the new deposit, which is probably the result of too many cars failing to be removed from Mexico. That's my best guess.


----------



## tepetapan

mexliving said:


> this new vehicle importtation fees is a racket


 You should look at the rules in the US
Vehicle Importation and Certification Requirements
Importing Your Car into the US - Import a Car, Bring a Car, Import Your Car, US Customs
and you were saying something about a racket?


----------



## mexliving

its a racket and its not right..... i was charged 4,269.80 pesos and handed a form that listed authorization for 3,672.00 pesos.... that i signed... i did not notice the difference.... since its charged to the c/c on a credit card machine..... why is the amount charged different from the official letter stating i am authorizing a charge of 3,672.00 ?????? racket... just like any business.. you have your c/c terminal and you can refund an amount to a c/c you type on the credit card machine... meaning ... at the end of the day.... someone refunded 597.00 pesos to someones c/c via credit card terminal machine...
not to mention that they did not give me 180 days on my vehicle permit..... they gave me 2 weeks since my fm3 expires in that time...... so i will loose my so called deposit since mailing the fm3 renewal to aduana in mexico city will not make it on time and it will not be placed on the so called computer system....


----------



## RVGRINGO

It looks like the total amount included the deposit for your vehicle and also the non-refundable fee, for which you may have a separate receipt.

Instead of blowing off steam here; why didn't you discuss it at the counter. I'm sure they would have been glad to explain it to you.


----------



## kazslo

mexliving said:


> its a racket and its not right..... i was charged 4,269.80 pesos and handed a form that listed authorization for 3,672.00 pesos.... that i signed... i did not notice the difference.... since its charged to the c/c on a credit card machine..... why is the amount charged different from the official letter stating i am authorizing a charge of 3,672.00 ?????? racket... just like any business.. you have your c/c terminal and you can refund an amount to a c/c you type on the credit card machine... meaning ... at the end of the day.... someone refunded 597.00 pesos to someones c/c via credit card terminal machine...
> not to mention that they did not give me 180 days on my vehicle permit..... they gave me 2 weeks since my fm3 expires in that time...... so i will loose my so called deposit since mailing the fm3 renewal to aduana in mexico city will not make it on time and it will not be placed on the so called computer system....


Lets assume the 3672 is only the $300 deposit you placed on your car. That means that the exchange rate was $3672/300 = $12.24. That is a reasonable rate, so it probably means that number represents only the deposit.

4269.80-3672 = $597.80/12.24 = $48.84

$44 fee + 11% IVA = 48.84


No racket. They should have made 2 transactions - $44 fee +IVA on one transaction of $597.80, and your deposit on another transaction of $3672. I'm sure thats done so it can be processed as a full refund and not a partial and avoid having to explain to people why they aren't getting the full $4269.80 back.

As for the 2 weeks - thats all you are entitled to. You can only have a permit for the amount of time on your visa, be it 180 days on an fmm or 1 day on a fm3 thats about to expire. You can't expect them to authorize your vehicle to legally be in the country during a period of time you are not legally authorized to be there. Your best bet to resolve this is to call and ask for a fax number to fax over the documentation or further instruction on what to do.

When you insinuate that they are trying to pull a scam, remember that you are talking about an entire government and not a fly-by-night flea market stand or corner store. The government and its departments really can be more organized than you think.


----------



## mexliving

"When you insinuate that they are trying to pull a scam, remember that you are talking about an entire government and not a fly-by-night flea market stand or corner store. The government and its departments really can be more organized than you think"

its a scam... to generate revenues. it takes aduana up to 3 months to review change of status for vehicle permits for foreing vehicles....... and it has to be sent to mexico city.... no local state aduana can update the system through computers as far as new fm3 issue = saving my deposit........ so when you speak about organized, i simply LOL... no such thing as organized....

most of us coming down here cant afford to throw away 300 dollars on a simple problem of not being organized!!!!!


----------

